# RT-PCR test with negative results???



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I have no idea how to do this and meet their requirement. Does that mean within 48 hours of departure from Atlanta where on board even though I have a tree really long layover in LAX ? Try to get a test done at LAX before I depart mainland US of A ?

I have no idea of how long it takes to get a result for this test.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes Atlanta unless you leave the airport at LAX, if you do you would need the test at LAX.
This may help.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I also apologize for asking all of these questions but the list is really short at this point.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'm still at this late date trying to figure out how to get this test done and the results in my hands within 48 hours of departure. I could probably get the results in 48 hours but the locals here are telling me it's been taking 72 hours.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I'm still at this late date trying to figure out how to get this test done and the results in my hands within 48 hours of departure. I could probably get the results in 48 hours but the locals here are telling me it's been taking 72 hours.


Can you not book a lateral flow antigen test at the airport, results in as little as 20-30 minutes.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'll have to try.


----------

